# What should I do with Josie and what is happening



## kay56649 (Apr 9, 2012)

My mini mare is 307 days in foal today and is bagged up, hips sunk in, vulva sagging, rubbing butt on stuff, biting at sides, and being more clingy. Does anyone know if she is close to foaling? She is bred to a stud tat is the great grandson of boones little buckeroo! I am very excited and I am fully prepared but I don't know how close she is to foaling! I will post pictures of her in a few minutes!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 9, 2012)

Well it all sounds very positive but pics would help a little too.

Sometimes mares look like they have a full udder but then they seem to find a 6th gear and take it up another level.

Have you been able to express milk? If yes you can keep an eye on colour and consistency or if you have the testing strips that adds another dimension to getting an idea as to when is ready.

Although it looks like the mares have re written the foaling manual when it comes to udders this yr.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 9, 2012)

bannerminis said:


> Well it all sounds very positive but pics would help a little too.
> 
> Sometimes mares look like they have a full udder but then they seem to find a 6th gear and take it up another level.
> 
> ...


She has a big udder but no milk! I will post pics one second!


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 9, 2012)

She is close. Is her bag hard and warm? I would suggest you buy some test strips and test her milk if you can get any milk. The kind you get for swimming pools will work. You need to narrow down "how close" so that you are not risking the foal getting the bag off its face. Don't mean to scare you but that is what I would do if she is not on camera. I would post the pictures on the mare watch/foaling thread. My friend girls there will help you throught this. I promise. Looking forward to pictures. Wishing you healthy and happy foaling!


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 9, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> She is close. Is her bag hard and warm? I would suggest you buy some test strips and test her milk if you can get any milk. The kind you get for swimming pools will work. You need to narrow down "how close" so that you are not risking the foal getting the bag off its face. Don't mean to scare you but that is what I would do if she is not on camera. I would post the pictures on the mare watch/foaling thread. My friend girls there will help you throught this. I promise. Looking forward to pictures. Wishing you healthy and happy foaling!


Sorry, I thought I was reading the main forum. You are already in the right place!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 9, 2012)

Here are some pictures of her from yesterday!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 9, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Sorry, I thought I was reading the main forum. You are already in the right place!


Ha ha that's ok! Her bag isn't like rock hard, but when you grab it, it feels kind of firm! I cannot get any milk out of her, but twice I have picked salt like things off of the end of her teats!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 9, 2012)

The cremello is the stud Missy is bred to! His name is Double Dipt Dusty Buckeroo (Dusty). He is only 30" tall! He has produced 100% fillies so far, so hopefully Missy has a litle filly!


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 9, 2012)

She is a pretty girl.

I think that udder need to fill a little more plus the teats. Her bag will loose those few wrinkles and the teats will fill more. But that could happen over night or happen after foaling. I would be keeping a close eye and if you can get some strips it just helps to know where she is at. You cant rely on any one sign but add them all together and it gives you a better chance of being there.


----------



## atotton (Apr 9, 2012)

How is she tonight?



I noticed you are on this forum now too, some people on the other forum couldn't handle the opinions.



Anyways this is the best one be on in my opinion, everyone is so helpful


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2012)

wow what a lovely looking little mare you have! you are going to get a gorgeous little baby very soon!

personally I think she could have maybe another week to go? but should be watched VERY closely from now on!

how tall is she? she is still a little lopsided and a bit rounded in the tummy I would expect her to get more of the V look to her tummy... not saying she will but if she is going by the book, she should

she is VERY relaxed behind! wow looking good that way,

I agree with Karina that she should bag up more... she may not, and with her hooha looking how it is she should be watched 24/7

are you able to get her up on camera? have you got a foal alarm on her?

hope she foals soon for you and has that gorgeous little filly you have ordered!! 

good luck she is beautiful!

oh and please keep us posted! we love to know how mum and baby are going!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 9, 2012)

bannerminis said:


> She is a pretty girl.
> 
> I think that udder need to fill a little more plus the teats. Her bag will loose those few wrinkles and the teats will fill more. But that could happen over night or happen after foaling. I would be keeping a close eye and if you can get some strips it just helps to know where she is at. You cant rely on any one sign but add them all together and it gives you a better chance of being there.


I can't get any milk out of her, so strips wouldn't help at this time but I do have some if I need them


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 9, 2012)

cassie said:


> wow what a lovely looking little mare you have! you are going to get a gorgeous little baby very soon!
> 
> personally I think she could have maybe another week to go? but should be watched VERY closely from now on!
> 
> ...


She is 35" and no I don't have an alarm or camera on her but I do watch her closely! Thank you! Do you think he could have her foal within the next couple of day?


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 9, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WELCOME!!!!!! We are so happy you have joined us here!! We allow lots of questions and will try to help all we can, but we don't allow "attitudes" here -- as we are all friends and we love to chat and learn about each other. So ask all the questions you want, and we will be happy to help in any way we can.
> 
> /monthly_04_2012/post-44561-0-32927300-1334016386_thumb.jpg
> 
> ...


She had a foal may 2011 and that birth was without assistant and she is such a sweetheart!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 9, 2012)

atotton said:


> How is she tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes she is good! Shee has actually been rolling a lot! She even rolled when she wasn't in her stall just in the side of our barn hallway! She must have been adjusting the baby. I switched to this forum because of that reason. So far everyone has been super helpful and nice! You should read what they were saying at horse forum! They were attitude plus and all I wanted was advise! Thank you everyone for being so helpful and nice!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 9, 2012)

I will take some updated pictures maybe tonight fr you guys! She has been acting a little out of the ordinary like rubbing her butt on stuff and she has been really clingy to me and follows me everywhere. So I don't know what that means but I think she is close!


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2012)

I think she could go at anytime





would expect her to hang on and fill that udder a little more, but that elongation shows that she could go anytime from now.

was it on the main page that they were horrible?



I hate to see that, tried to find your thread on there but couldn't.

we are a very welcoming group here so welcome


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 9, 2012)

cassie said:


> I think she could go at anytime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On horseforum.com under breeding it's a thread called mini mare close to foaling. I will keep a close watch on her from now on! She is yawning a lot and is walking a little funny because of her loose muscles. She is super close!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you much!! Everyone on here seems so wonderfully nice!! I will have to post pictures of her tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello Kay and Welcome to the forum



Your girl is very cute



Looks like she still has a few things to get in line but not long now, I would think a May baby. Please keep us updated with plenty of pics so we can see her changes





I went and read the other forum you mentioned and boy are there attitudes



you controlled yourself wonderfully, I would have blown a fuse with all those rude and arrogant answers! (OOpps exclamation mark)





A lot of them were talking rubbish anyway





This is a wonderful place, we will NOT take attitude here and so far we have been very lucky. I have had few problems on the main forum but here we are all friends.


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with Renee, I just read it too LOL WOW! (oops I used an exclamation mark too LOL oh dear hehe) they have given you good information but with an attitude that doesn't help




especially for a first time breeder like yourself wow, now wonder you were stressed! so glad you found us here!

I am only knew into the breeding world to! my first foal finn in my avatar is 6 months old and I bought my mare pregnant and the owner had NO idea when she was in foal!! I bought her in march and the vet thought she had 6 weeks to go LOL so I get excited and not knowing anything about breeding go searching just like you have done luckily I found LB (lil beginnings) straight away and the lovely ladies and gents helped me HEAPS! my mare finally foaled in October! can you guess? I was SOOO Crazy by that time LOL but my mare Suzie handled it all with ease of course! lol

I'm sure your lovely girl will be just fine



personally I think she very well might wait out to 330 days... I rememer Suzie took aout 5 weeks to bag up, and most mares do this, my other mini though is the exception and takes only 2 weeks to bag up, every mare is different but most mares will generally follow some sort of pattern as with previous foalings.

GOOD LUCK! please keep us updated so excited for your little foal! YAY


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok sounds good and yeah thank you again for being so nice! The wait is horrible but I done want the baby to be underdone! Ha ha. I will keep watching her closely!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok great, because I probably won't notice the little changes that you might! I have never seen a mini give birth before so I am completely new to this!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

I checked on her this morning again, and her bag seems a little more full. Everytime my mom looks at her, she is like, WOW she is fat! It is really funny.



She is such a nice mini, so I am hoping her foal keeps that!


----------



## atotton (Apr 10, 2012)

That's good to she's been doing some more shopping.



I hope she'll stay nice like the mare also. ashe seems and looks like a lovely mare. I have only ever met one mini with a very bad temperament. I know like everyone they can have their days, but this one was moody 24/7. lol


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

atotton said:


> That's good to she's been doing some more shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she'll stay nice like the mare also. ashe seems and looks like a lovely mare. I have only ever met one mini with a very bad temperament. I know like everyone they can have their days, but this one was moody 24/7. lol


Oh! Ha ha!!! I know, my mom had a nice mare that turned into the devil after she had her foal! It was so bad, she couldn't touch either of them and she finally sold her to a guy, and when he came to pick her up, she bit him on the side. He just used her for a broodmare, but you couldn't touch her or her foals!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2012)

Photos that would help us are:

side view of her tummy taken from down at her level (get on your knees)





udder from under her tummy

udder from behind (get down on your knees again and lift her tail) careful of you teeth if she kicks up a fuss





a tummy shot from behind (make sure she is standing straight)

her hooha

Are we asking too much yet


----------



## atotton (Apr 10, 2012)

lol I am the same atotton from the horse forum too, I stopped using that forum, due to the attitudes. You may need a hockey helmet with a full facemask to wear when taking the pictures.



Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so glad you finally came over here Kay.

I know Kay is very young and in school. However, I do find it a bit 'off', that on the advice of several on the other forum and who are also members here, you would come here and then run down those who tried to help you daily, with excellent advice and during over 430 posts. Nobody became upset with you, until many (myself included) told you to watch the mare constantly, but you told us, that since mares foal when nobody is around, so what's the point? Then something about your alarm not going off in the morning and you said "Well if she's had it, I hope it's ok." or something like that. But you hadn't even been out to see her, before writing a post.

I do not want anyone here, to think that people were just snarky on the other forum. Many well known horse breeders over there, gave Kay every bit of help they could. Kay didn't always wish to take the suggestions.

It was I, who suggested quite a while ago, that Kay join this forum. I did not think though, that she would come here and run down those who had spent time trying to help her on another forum. I'm not happy at all, about this.

We all wanted Kay's mare to foal well and produce a healthy baby. It seems now, that we were darned for doing so.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am going to say straight out that yes I did get a lot of good information from the other forum, but I came to this forum for a fresh start! Please do not ruin that for me! Yes the one time my alarm did not go off for some reason but I posted that as soon as I woke up and realized it did not go off. There were some very rude people on there and everyone on this forum has been 10 times more helpful and nice to me! I am not going to say names but there was one person that made me a little upset and I didn't feel that I should have to deal with it. Also, when someone recommended me here, I thought they meant the mini horse section on horse forum! If you are going to track me down from the other forum, I will just go off of forums all together. All I want is some good advise and so far everyone on here has done that and I am way happier here! Please don't ruin it for me here too! I don't want any arguments, just some good advise and some fun conversations on mini horses!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

atotton said:


> lol I am the same atotton from the horse forum too, I stopped using that forum, due to the attitudes. You may need a hockey helmet with a full facemask to wear when taking the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see more pictures.


Ha ha well so far she has been good with me taking pictures of her! But yeah I will still be careful! I will post pictures In about an hour! Please don't get a bad impression from what Lizzie said! I am a great person that loves horses and like atotton said, the people at te other forums just couldn't handle opinions


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

Please don't underestimate me! I am a knowledgeable mature young adult who needs some advise from people without attitudes! I hope you all understand what I am trying to say


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2012)

To Lizzie and everyone else

We DO NOT like or need attitude here! Everyone is welcome and we DO NOT judge.

I will not say more and I DO NOT want to hear anymore about it.

Kay you are very welcome here and I apologise if you have been upset.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, so sorry I'm late in saying WECOME!!

You have a lovely mare there and she is going to have a gorgeous baby before too long!! Thanks for the pictures, please keep them coming so that we can help spot the final signs (if we can) for you as she gets close to foaling.

Being the practical one (and the bossy one so they tell me!) on here I would like to add a few pointers/ideas if you dont mind? Do you allow her plenty of outside time - most important for expectant Mommas to get plenty of exercise on the run up to foaling. Have you got her foaling stall ready for her, again as much space as you can give her, mainly so that if the weather is bad after the foal is born, it will have room to take some 'exercise' round inside, but also because if you need to help at the delivery, you will have room to move around a mare that is flat out on the floor. As to the floor, lots of bedding to make it comfortable for Momma to lay down, either straw or hay (to get a deep bed a lot of folks bed up thickly with shavings and then put straw or hay on top - must admit that I use only straw, loads of it!) It is not good to foal down on shavings or similar as the small bits/dust can get into the foals eyes and/or sucked into its lungs. Then you need to check the walls and door for any small gaps - these mini foals are very small and what might be safe for a full sized foal will not work for a mini - they will find the smallest gap to get a head or foot trapped if it is possible. So have a good check round!

What are you feeding your sweet girl and does she have grass available? Regarding her actual feed, If you haven't already sorted it, she needs to be on a special mare and foal feed, not just for her but also for the foal. Babies soon pop their noses into Mommas feed bowl, so it is important to have the right food available as not all adult mini food is good for a baby. But remember to make any changes to your feed slowly over several days.

When did you last worm your girl? Most of us re-worm our mares approx 30 days before their due date, but I think you are a little late for that. But you can worm her with an Ivermectin wormer within 12 hours of her foaling - some say this also helps to avoid the foal getting the scours/runs when the mare has her foaling heat, so could be helpful in that department. Also a good idea to ask your vet for some Banamine (sp?) paste incase your girl needs a little pain relief after she foals.

It is really important that you are with her when she has her baby, first to check early on to see if you have two feet and a little nose coming ok, because if not you need to put a fast call into your vet as speed is of the essence. Also you will be able to help bring your new little one into the world. Mini foals often dont manage to break out of the bag that they are born in and if you are not there to break it free from its head, I'm afraid it will drown and die - another very important reason to be right by her side when she gives birth!

I'm sure you know most of what I have posted here, but on the internet you never know how experienced a new forum member is, so I just like to cover all bases. I'm sure everything will be fine for your sweet girl and very soon you will be welcoming a new little one into your life!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

She is outside in our roundpen by herself when I am home and she is in a 10x10 ft stall when I am gone and at night. The stall is completely enclosed and almost brand new! I can post pictures of it later. She is on Neutrena mare and foal feed twice a day. The stall is filled with hay and te water bucket is raised up above the ground so the foal can't drown in it. Her foaling kit is ready, now I just need more advise on when she will foal an what to do.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

She also gets free run of our barn when I am in there (with all of the stall doors shut except hers) and if the weather is bad. She is spoiled and babied here, her baby will be also. I don't know if I mentioned but the baby's name will be Del Mar's Magic Moon (Magic). Our place is called "The Stables of Dreamin' Del Mar, so that's why the baby's name starts with del mars!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

I wormed her in January or February but only because we had our pasture checked and we are totally free of worms. The vet said that is a rare occurrence, we have not used anything artificial on our pastures just horses. Ha ha


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2012)

Kay can you take a photo of her udder tomorrow morning when you give her breakfast ? We will see how much progress she is making.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Kay can you take a photo of her udder tomorrow morning when you give her breakfast ? We will see how much progress she is making.


It would be kind of hard to compare to the last picture though, because the last picture I posted was took in the afternoon-night. I have a picture I just took I will post in a few minutes!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

Here are pictures of her today at 308 days! I hope you can pick something out of this!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope these pictures are what you were looking for!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2012)

They are perfect Kay, thank you. It looks like baby is still laying sideways and her udder needs filling a bit more, this could change very quickly but I would guestimate another few weeks.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

I want to start a gallery, but everytime I try it says, No permission, or something! Does anyone know how to fix it!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2012)

No sorry I am no good at that sort of stuff, you could try asking on the main page.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

ok, for some reason, in person she looks more dropped than the pictures, but maybe with all of this excitment, my brain is doing funny things! Ha ha!!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

Eagle said:


> They are perfect Kay, thank you. It looks like baby is still laying sideways and her udder needs filling a bit more, this could change very quickly but I would guestimate another few weeks.


Hey Eagle, I looked at your website and I saw the video of Kim playing with that blue ball! Are they just excercise balls, or are there special horse balls for them to play with? I would like to get 1-2 for my donkeys and Missy!


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow she is looking good Kay



I reckon 30th April a bay pinto filly with a gorgeous face 

Girls will you take your bets?





Anna has given you some very good advice Kara she has helped all of us with our foalings throughout the last year and any wisdom she shares is worth noting 

Please keep us updated your doing a wonderful job looking after your pretty mare



well done you!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I think you can add pictures to the LB gallery, but I can't imagine you can start one of your own on the LB site. Just a thought, and maybe I'm misunderstanding what you're trying to do.
> 
> But the pictures are great, and we enjoy having them right in the thread so we can look backwards and check THIS particular mare without having to go anywhere else! So, right here is just fine.
> 
> I agree that your probably looking at another couple of weeks, as she's still below the "average" of 330 days, so I think we have a bit of time. Baby certainly needs to turn and get in the "go" position, so everything is looking just fine and on target!! Enjoy the ride even though it seems long. Once baby is on the ground you won't even remember how long it took and how it seemed to go on forever! Holding that new little one makes it worth all the wait!


Ok, the wait seems so long! We bought her in foal in November 2011 and I kind of forgot about her having the foal until about a month ago. Ha ha! It just seemed so far out, it snuck up on me!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

cassie said:


> Wow she is looking good Kay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see the sire? He carries the creme gene, and she is supposed to have (not 100% sure) a buckskin, cremello, palamino, or smokey black, but most likely a buckskin, and it could have some paint spots. Please everyone take your bets!! I would love to see them! A bay pinto filly would be wonderful, it will have a beautiful face. Missy has the perfect face, with a big star and a snip.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

This is Missy's "I love you face"! Ha ha! I wasn't paying attention to her, so she walked up and put her head on my chest and was like, "hey you aren't paying any attention to me"! She is so sweet!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2012)

You are right - she really does have such a sweet face - pretty too.


----------



## atotton (Apr 10, 2012)

What a pretty girl, it'd be hard not to pay attention to her with a face like that.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

I was looking at our horses in the pasture and she was like hey I'm still here! Ha ha. This baby will be adorable, everytime I go in the barn I say come on Missy, have this baby so I can see what color it is. Ha ha. I just can't wait to see how small it will be. I have never seen a baby mini before!


----------



## cassie (Apr 10, 2012)

they are the CUTEST THINGS EVER!!!!

here is a pic of my foal the day after he was born








then about a week later he had started to fill out



but was still so tiny!! 




they are the snuggliest little things! and he loved lying on my lap!



be prepared for that lol so cute! I just couldn't tear myself away! you are going to have such a gorgeous little baby with you in a few weeks!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh i didn't think they were snugly!!!!!! Now I'm even more excited!! I'm hoping soon! I will post pictures of her tomorrow from the morning when I give her breakfast! I hope her delivery goes ok! Her last foal came out just fine! Her owners went inside at 10:30 and came out at 11:00 at night and the foal was there. So hopefully this one goes the same way but with me there!


----------



## atotton (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is my filly from last June also, I love baby pictures.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

That is a SUPER CUTE filly!!!!!! She has the same butt spot as her mom!! I am so excited to see what my mini mare brings! I don't think there is an ugly mini foal out there!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am excited to see Missy without a baby in her! I haven't seen her true shape yet! She seems like a very pretty arabian type mini that you see in the books. She has the nice dipped head and she doesn't have that pot belly look some minis have (all mini's are cute no matter how chubby they are



)!! I am excited to see the new baby and the new Missy!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know if my imagination is running wild but I think Missy may have dropped tonight! I went to check in her and her sides looked oddly small and her belly seemed lower! I will post pictures in a while to see what you think! She also seems very spooky and jerky and moves fast when she moves. Kind of strange for her but I will post pictures!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2012)

kay56649 said:


> Hey Eagle, I looked at your website and I saw the video of Kim playing with that blue ball! Are they just excercise balls, or are there special horse balls for them to play with? I would like to get 1-2 for my donkeys and Missy!


Morning Kay, sounds exciting, I can't wait for pics. The bigger ball in the video is better and that is one of those exercise balls you get in sports shops for your abs. lol


----------



## cassie (Apr 11, 2012)

aren't the balls the best?! my foal loves them too you can get proper horse ones but they are the same just more expensive as the ones from the sports shops LOL

they are great and once the horses/ donkeys get used to them love playing with them






would love to see some pictures please


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 11, 2012)

Perfect because my grandma has one she is trying to give away an it looks just like the one in the video! I will get pictures after school today! I will try to get morning shots this weekend! I don't have time in te morning so i will do them this weekend!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 11, 2012)

I checked on her, and I guess my imagination was just running wild! Ha ha!!



She is still fat and looks like a barrel. I don't think she dropped! I will post pictures of her again this afternoon, just to be sure!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2012)

Have a great day and see you after school


----------



## atotton (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks I think my Pebbles is pretty cute, like you said they are all so cute. She is actually marked like her mother on both sides of her hind end. she is almost 100% symmetrical too. I can't wait to see updated Missy pictures.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 11, 2012)

Cant wait to see pics of changes


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 11, 2012)

They will be on soon!! Sorry it is taking so long!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have some other pictures coming, but here are these for now!


----------



## atotton (Apr 11, 2012)

She does look a bit more dropped, and her bag is getting there too.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 11, 2012)

atotton said:


> She does look a bit more dropped, and her bag is getting there too.


 Yeah I thought so! I have some more pictures I will post! She just started today, running off when I touch her stomach. As soon as I touch her stomach, she swishes her tail and runs off! She has NEVER done that ever before, not even earlier today! Does that mean something? Her bag is also staying more full throughout the day without shrinking!


----------



## atotton (Apr 11, 2012)

ok, Sounds good, umm it could mean something or she may just think you are going to take more pictures.



She could be a bit more uncomfortable if the foal is shifting around to. My mare caught on to the poking and touching when in foal last year and when she saw me getting my camera out she's take off too.



It was to the point to catch her and tie her for a minute or two to get the pictures, or bring out some food .


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, she is usually so good and as never hosed any signs of being mean or anything. Maybe your right. Ha ha. I will try to post more pictures soon!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah it just shocked me because when she ran off I didn't even have the camera in my hand! But she stopped after I had to yell at her when she lifted her foot and swished her tail. She doesn't try stuff if you tell her it's not ok she stops and never tries it again so hopefully she won't do it again!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 11, 2012)

But otherwise i can touch her everywhere. If you want to see a video of her go to YouTube and type in Jazz pony mate and click on the first one on the list! You can see what she is like! That video is the video we bought her with!

Sorry type in mare not mate. Ha ha


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep Kay she is progressing wonderfully, how exciting



It is quite normal for them to have mood swings at this stay so don't get upset, I have a pregnant mare that has decided she will NOT pick her feet up any more so we have to have a little chat everyday


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh ha ha!



. I just went and checked Missy and her udder feels FULL it might shrink through the day but I will keep you posted. I did homework on a 5 gallon pale in her stall last night. Lol


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 12, 2012)

What should I do since I am at school all day and my parents work all day? I have no way to be with her from 8:30am-3:45pm! Also, when will know she is within like 24 hours of foaling?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

Have you bought any milk testing strips? also if you keep posting pics we will be able to see when she is close then we just pray that she foals over the weekend



(or you go sick ) sshhhhhhhhhhhhh I didn't say that


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 12, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Have you bought any milk testing strips? also if you keep posting pics we will be able to see when she is close then we just pray that she foals over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> (or you go sick ) sshhhhhhhhhhhhh I didn't say that


Ha ha! Actually I caught a small cold last night! I have heard you can just use pool testing strips and use them, because I already have those! She still has no milk though! I will be gone over the weekend unfortunatly, so I am hoping she has it tonight or tommorrow afternoon! My dad might have to be the doctor while I am gone, because he is staying home!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

What time is it there?


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 12, 2012)

Eagle said:


> What time is it there?


12:15pm

I am on the computer in the library at school! Ha ha!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 12, 2012)

why?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

I was wondering if it is time for new pics




obviously not.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 12, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I was wondering if it is time for new pics
> 
> 
> 
> obviously not.


Oh ha ha!! I will take some right after school and post them!! Do you think there is a chance she could foal before the weekend? I want to be here when she has it! ha ha


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

Let me see some pics first


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't provide much input or advise but wanted to say what a cutie your girl is. I can relate to being new at this (everyone was at one point right?). I hope you have a safe birth & healthy foal! I'll be watching and learning from your progress. My mini is a bit farther away from foaling but I'm getting really excited



Good luck!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah the wait is awful but it is super exciting! It's like a guessing game and you don't know until the baby hits the ground!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 12, 2012)

i have more pictures coming in a few minutes!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here are today's pictures!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 12, 2012)

Still no milk!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's another one!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 12, 2012)

Kay- Laney didn't have any milk until the day she foaled. Her bag was filled but it was only a very small amount of clear/cloudy secretion I could get out the weeks before. The day her milk came in her nipples filled and I knew I would get real milk when I went to test her and sure enough it was the final stage of milk ready for the foal. She ended up foaling about 2 hours after I milked her.

photos from 8pm- she foaled a little before 10:30pm


----------



## atotton (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow she is definitely showing more of the V dropped look.



Her udder has filled a lot more, and is looking like it is getting very close to being full!



Thanks for the update. Hopefully she won't hold in the surprise much longer.


----------



## cassie (Apr 13, 2012)

she is looking very good





I would think she has a bit more V to go yet.... and if she goes by the book she should fill that udder some more... how is she looking behind?





hmmm not sure If she will foal this weekend though for you... it would be good if you had marestare as we could help watch for you but I guess we have to be content with the piccies lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

yes she is progressing nicely but as Cassie said it looks like she still has a little way to go, the foal still needs to drop into position and she will fill her udder some more. Could you please take a pic from behind so we can see how baby is sitting?


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

I will take new pics today! I went out and Missy kept looking at her belly and her udder is a little more plump! I was kind of hoping she would have it before or after the weekend because I will be out of town and won't be able to be there for her!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

Got a little foal blanket for the baby and it's the cutest thing I have ever seen! It's Nemo themed so it will it a colt or filly!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

Where can you get mare stare?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

Do you have internet in or close to your barn? Do you have a web cam already? If so you can get her on line for a minimal of 3 months at $90

http://www.marestare.com/cam_hosting.php


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

We don't have wifi in our barn but we have Skype! That's the only web camera we have!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry you have lost me, (I am no computer genius)




To have Skype don't you need a computer and an internet connection?


----------



## MeganH (Apr 13, 2012)

If your barn is close to your house then you can get a wired or wireless camera and place the receiver in your house with your computer. I have a wireless outdoor security system with two cameras and the receiver is hooked up to a computer in our room. I believe the cameras wireless range is 200 feet and I would guess the camera we have furthest away in the stall is 150 feet and we get good reception.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Sorry you have lost me, (I am no computer genius)
> 
> 
> 
> To have Skype don't you need a computer and an internet connection?


Yes and that's the only camera we have!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

MeganH said:


> If your barn is close to your house then you can get a wired or wireless camera and place the receiver in your house with your computer. I have a wireless outdoor security system with two cameras and the receiver is hooked up to a computer in our room. I believe the cameras wireless range is 200 feet and I would guess the camera we have furthest away in the stall is 150 feet and we get good reception.


We don't have any cameras and by the time we got one ordered the foal might already be here.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think it will be pssible, you can use a baby monitor cam if you have one or maybe borrow one if friends of your parents have small children


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I don't think it will be pssible, you can use a baby monitor cam if you have one or maybe borrow one if friends of your parents have small children


I guess we have a baby monitor but it's just sound not picture! I can look around for one with picture!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am going out to take more pics so stick around!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 13, 2012)

kay56649 said:


> We don't have any cameras and by the time we got one ordered the foal might already be here.


I bought a Uniden security system from Walmart and it was set up in minutes. Very easy. They also sell cameras at Lowes and Home Depot a lot of times. I know several people who have the GE security cams too.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

MeganH said:


> I bought a Uniden security system from Walmart and it was set up in minutes. Very easy. They also sell cameras at Lowes and Home Depot a lot of times. I know several people who have the GE security cams too.


The only problem we have here is I live up in the sticks and the closest Walmart or Home Depot is 2 hours and 3 minutes away, so that is kind of hard!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

I just went and checked on her again, and she was fine, but I noticed that she was loud and she wanted to destroy everything in the barn! She tried knocking over the bucket I was using to clean her stall and she pawed over her foaling kit I had by her stall and she was pacing back and forth in the barn! She also tried to rip a halter off of a stall door. Also, the baby was going WILD in her stomach! It was kicking so hard I thought Missy was shaking, but the baby was kicking really hard up by her back and the top of her hip! I tried to get a video with my phone, but I was to late! I will post pictures in a few minutes!

How much did you pay for your camera? It will only be used once, because we aren't going to breed her again.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 13, 2012)

If you are ever out there you may be able to find them- and the baby monitors with video





You have a western pleasure horse? I just bought one a few months ago and am just getting into riding. We have had several different people tell us several different cues to use to change the gates (from walk to jog then to lope) and I was wondering if you could tell me the cues you use for your horse? My horse was trained really really well but we haven't mastered his cues and it is kind of frustrating.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 13, 2012)

I paid $150 for 2 cameras and it came with security system software you can use around the house.. or you could sell it when you are done. If you only need one I had seen a GE one that was much cheaper (around $50) but we went with the 2 cameras.


----------



## MeganH (Apr 13, 2012)

And to get on Mare Stare you would have to buy something called a dazzle that hooks the receiver to your computer to stream it online.. that was $39 for me off of amazon.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

MeganH said:


> If you are ever out there you may be able to find them- and the baby monitors with video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes we have 2 of them that we show! First you need to know if your horse is spur stop trained or the traditional way (we bought a horse that was spur stopped trained and we didn't know how to ride it, so now the horse is back in training because she got messed up). For my horse, he is traditionally trained, so to get him into a jog, I squeeze with my legs and feet and cluck, to lope I usually start from the walk and I put my outside leg on him, and push his hip into the center of the arena, and his head to the rail with my outside rein, and as soon as he puts his hip out, I kiss and squeeze with my outside leg and he goes into a lope! If you want him to slow down and get collected in any of the gaits, I lift in the reins, squeeze and wait until he collects up and slows down, and puts his head down. For spur stop, you tap both legs to go into a jog, then if they are going to fast, you squeeze your feet and hold until they slow down, then to lope you do the same thing as what I said above and then to slow them down and get them collected in the lope you squeeze.



MeganH said:


> And to get on Mare Stare you would have to buy something called a dazzle that hooks the receiver to your computer to stream it online.. that was $39 for me off of amazon.


Wow that sounds like a bit of money! I will see what I can do, otherwise I am just going to check her often!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

Also for the spur stop, you roll your spurs if you want the horse to put their head down. (you use rowel spurs for the spur stop). For the traditional way, you can use almost any spur or no spur depending on if the horse is lazy or not! I use ball spurs because my horse is on the lazy side and he doesn't like rowel spurs!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 13, 2012)

See I think our boy is getting confused since the people who get on him do different cues. He was sent off for a few years and trained Western Pleasure and shown and he is very smart. He can neck rein and is very sensitive on his sides. I do think he was trained with spurs. I think he is confused though because the previous owners started riding him english and jumping him too. I want him to be strictly Western. Do you ever even trot your horse? We were being told to trot and post on him.. and I don't know if I should. He was shown both Western and then English but I don't want to confuse him and think he should be kept one way or the other. And I am new with riding (rode when I was younger but rode English so this is very new to me) so I am getting frustrated. I want to find a good western pleasure rider to get on him and see what he does with them.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

Here are the new pics!! It was hard to get her to stand still, but I managed!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

MeganH said:


> See I think our boy is getting confused since the people who get on him do different cues. He was sent off for a few years and trained Western Pleasure and shown and he is very smart. He can neck rein and is very sensitive on his sides. I do think he was trained with spurs. I think he is confused though because the previous owners started riding him english and jumping him too. I want him to be strictly Western. Do you ever even trot your horse? We were being told to trot and post on him.. and I don't know if I should. He was shown both Western and then English but I don't want to confuse him and think he should be kept one way or the other. And I am new with riding (rode when I was younger but rode English so this is very new to me) so I am getting frustrated. I want to find a good western pleasure rider to get on him and see what he does with them.


They will know the difference when there is an english or western saddle, and they won't get confused! How old is your horse? Is he spur stop trained? It's different than wearing spurs! I will trot my horse if I am getting tired of the jog or if my horse just needs to clear his mind after alot of training! The first thing you need to ask somebody is if he is spur stop trained or traditionally trained! If you are going to do western, then perfect western and don't try to start english or anything. If he is in the middle of training in a bunch of different things, it will be hard! You need to perfect one thing at a time and then move on to the next, but if you are only going to ride him western, ONLY ride him western!

You need to find out how your horse was trained and what cues he was taught or it will be a giant mess!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like baby is still riding high and not lined up but her udder is progressing wonderfully.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Looks like baby is still riding high and not lined up but her udder is progressing wonderfully.


the baby was kicking hard right up by her back and up by her hip bones, but she was just agitated and was trying to destroy everything in sight! No milk still!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

Poor girl was probably very uncomfortable, I don't think she will foal this weekend which is good as you have to go away.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Poor girl was probably very uncomfortable, I don't think she will foal this weekend which is good as you have to go away.


Yeah probably! Yeah it will probably be better if she doesn't foal this weekend, but my dad is going to watch her and when he can't my brother is going to! She is 311 days in foal today!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 13, 2012)

She is 11 days ahead of my girl Odette


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh funny!! Yeah at 300 days I was freaking out and I was thinking she was gonna foal that night. It was funny!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am getting an exercise ball for Missy and the donkeys! I just couldn't get over your video! Ha ha


----------



## MeganH (Apr 13, 2012)

kay56649 said:


> They will know the difference when there is an english or western saddle, and they won't get confused! How old is your horse? Is he spur stop trained? It's different than wearing spurs! I will trot my horse if I am getting tired of the jog or if my horse just needs to clear his mind after alot of training! The first thing you need to ask somebody is if he is spur stop trained or traditionally trained! If you are going to do western, then perfect western and don't try to start english or anything. If he is in the middle of training in a bunch of different things, it will be hard! You need to perfect one thing at a time and then move on to the next, but if you are only going to ride him western, ONLY ride him western!
> 
> You need to find out how your horse was trained and what cues he was taught or it will be a giant mess!


I will have to call the man who sold him to us and ask about the spur stop to be sure. He told us some cues: drop reins and say "walk" to walk.. squeeze both heels for jog.. squeeze opposite leg to canter (which I am assuming would be the inside leg as the outside leg he said triggers the lead).. barely bump inside leg to lope.. he said to slow him you 'bump' his reins but pulling back and releasing really quickly.. to stop sit deep in the seat and say 'ho'. I can't seem to get all these to work though. I do agree we need to keep him strictly western and know how he was trained so we don't mess him up. I hope it is not too late. He has been ridden so many ways already. Thank you for going over this with me! I wish I had someone close by to help us who knows there stuff!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

When you go into the lope you cue with your outside leg because it almost pushes them to go into the right lead! You want their inside leg going farther foward than the outside because it leads them in that direction. Just keep trying and you will finally get it! Took me 5 years!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 13, 2012)

The baby is kicking in a way where it would have to be upsidown to be kicking up by her back! It has been that way for a couple of weeks! Is it still ok or should I watch her really closely and have the vet adjust the baby when it is born?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2012)

At this stage it is quite normal to see kicks in that area as baby is not yet in the birth position, but IS following all the normal processes to get there in the end.


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree with Anna, I wouldn't get to stressed over it at this time Kay she is doing very well and you will see her new little baby when the time is right


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah I understand that! I am excited to fun last meet her baby!

I mean finally meet her baby


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok I have some more pictures I am going to post and her belly looks more pointed! Her udder seems more full and hard! Yes she has been rolling ALOT and she will bite at her sides


----------



## Eagle (Apr 15, 2012)

oh good, I can't wait to see new pics


----------



## atotton (Apr 15, 2012)

Me too, also anxious to see new pictures.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in pictures I haven't been home yet!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 16, 2012)

kay56649 said:


> Sorry for the delay in pictures I haven't been home yet!



Sorry for not getting the pictures out there but yesterday was super busy! I will get some on today after school!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 16, 2012)

atotton said:


> Me too, also anxious to see new pictures.


Where is New Brunswick?


----------



## atotton (Apr 16, 2012)

It's is in the eastern part of Canada. One of the smaller provinces.



I understand you are busy, there's no problem there.


----------



## atotton (Apr 16, 2012)

Sure.



I'll post a picture, but I think what you see is snow on her face.



She has a star and snip.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well once Again a busy night but I can tell you that Missy has milk and is waxed up now and her bag feels like a rock and has stayed the same all day! Her stomach is still dropping and I should have way more time tomorrow to post pictures!


----------



## atotton (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow that is great news!!




How many days is she now? Thanks Diane, I think it stuck to her face while she was pretending to be a snow plow.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 16, 2012)

She is 316 days I think!


----------



## cassie (Apr 16, 2012)

what she has wax???!!! DO NOT TAKE YOUR EYES OFF HER!!!! sorry for the capital letters lol, really would love to see some pictures! if she has wax it won't be long at all!! my mare suzie had wax the day she foaled and she had Finn at 8:30pm that night!

they can have wax for a few days, but she could go at anytime now get yourself nice and comfy in that stable  won't be long now!!! yipee!

cant wait to see her gorgeous baby!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ha ha it's ok! Ya my bet was out to look at one of our other horses and when he got there missy started leaning her butt against stuff, pawing, kicking her stomach, biting her sides, her vulva is red, her bag got fuller and even more waxed up! I think to tonight is the night!!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 17, 2012)

She has milk and wax, and a red hooha?? Then you best be with her as you will be having a baby tonight!! Good luck to you and I hope all goes great!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 17, 2012)

Ooooooo exciting!! As Cassie said, dont take your eyes off her, it is so important with these minis to make sure you are right with them as they foal.





Do you have someone there who can watch her closely during the day while you are at school, or who can take a turn through the night to give you a couple of hours sleep?

Any chance of a picture of her udder showing the wax - it would be so useful for others on here to see exactly what is meant by 'waxing teats'.

Sending good wishes for a safe foaling.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2012)

Sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling, let us know if you need help.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 17, 2012)

Well she must have been waxed because we have a beautiful palomino filly!!!! She foaled today between 4 and 5am. My dad was checking on her every hour and he went out at 4 and there was nothing and she was acting fine and at 5 there was a baby!! It has pooped, drank lots of milk, urinated, ran around the stall, took a nap, and is doing great!! Wasn't a big fan of the umbilical treatment! I will try to post pictures later!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh Kay I am so happy for you. Congratulations and please post pics soon.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 17, 2012)

I will for sure!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2012)

Also don't forget to worm mum within 12 hours of the birth with Ivermectin.

Pics soon please I can't wait to see her lol


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh many congratulations!!! So glad everything was ok. Yes we need pictures of your new little filly asap - she sounds gorgeous.


----------



## atotton (Apr 17, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!!!






I can't wait to see pictures!!!



Just what you ordered too, and a Palomino to boot .






I am so excited for you.



:BigGrin


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Glad it all went well and you have a gorgeous new filly


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes she is a beautiful healthy filly and is the cutest thing I have ever seen! She likes to try to run around in her stall, but she usually stumbles! I just found out that she has blue eyes! I also think she will have 3 white socks. I will try to get pictures posted ASAP! Trust me I already have enough to choose from!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 17, 2012)

She was 315 days in foal today when she had her baby! Her last baby was born at 330 days! That just shows how unpredictable they can be!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2012)

:arg! you tease!


----------



## 2minis4us (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## atotton (Apr 17, 2012)

Are they a gray blue or a light blue? If they are a gray blue they will darken and turn brown.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 17, 2012)

Wooooohoooooo!! A palomino filly with chrome!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 17, 2012)

atotton said:


> Are they a gray blue or a light blue? If they are a gray blue they will darken and turn brown.


They are light blue on the edges and a little darker towards the middle of her eye!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 17, 2012)

The picture where she is nursing is right after she was born and so is the picture of her without the blanket!! She is such a doll and loves to run and romp! I have never seen anything quite as precious!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 17, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!! I LOVE Palominos!!!


----------



## raine (Apr 17, 2012)

What a cute little filly you have congratulaions


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 17, 2012)

MeganH said:


> CONGRATS!!!! I LOVE Palominos!!!


She is just so beautiful! She has no white face markings, but has a little black nose! She has some white on her legs though!


----------



## atotton (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow she is a cutie!!



Well worth the wait!



Could you get a picture of her eye so I could see the colouring? She sure is a leggy refined girl, do you know her birth height?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh Kay she is absolutely adorable, you must be so excited. Congratulations


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous girl and lovely long legs too.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 17, 2012)

Awwwwwwwww, she is precious!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 17, 2012)

Does she have a good body shape so far? I just love her! She tries to run and romp and nurses a lot and is just an overall healthy and happy baby! I have some new pics i can post!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh she's so cute!! Really hoping you can get a few pics of her outside without her rug very soon. You say she's already scampering around her stable - she's going toe very 'busy' once she gets outside, hope she stays still long enough for you to get the pics LOL!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a hard time taking pics right now that's why I have so many of her sleeping. Ha ha


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 17, 2012)

Are long legs a good thing? I will measure her height and post it! Her dad is 6 inches smaller than her mom!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 17, 2012)

Here are some pictures of her without her little blanket on!! We have our heated barn on, so I could take the blanket off for a couple of minutes!


----------



## atotton (Apr 17, 2012)

So what is this little gal's name going to be?


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 17, 2012)

atotton said:


> So what is this little gal's name going to be?


Still don't know!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 18, 2012)

kay56649 said:


> Still don't know!


We are thinking her name will be Dolly and Missy will get another name change to Daisy if we name her that! Her registered name would be Del Mar's Dancin' Dolly and Missy's would be Del Mar's Daisy Dream.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 18, 2012)

It's so funny, if you pet the foal long enough, she will just tip over into a deep sleep, at first I thought I killed her, but then my mom did it (not intentionally) and saw what I was talking about, so now our petting sessions are usually pretty short. Ha ha!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 18, 2012)

Bless her! Any chance you can take a video for us all to see?


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 18, 2012)

I hav videos already but it won't let me post them so if you have an email I can email them to you!


----------



## cassie (Apr 18, 2012)

congratulations Kay!! she is just gorgeous how very exciting for you!!!

this is my email [email protected]

if you want to send them through to me I can post them for you.

would love to see some pics of her eyes if your able.... eyes are sometimes hard to know whether they are blue or brown or if they will stay blue or go brown LOL very confusing. does mum or dad have blue eyes?


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah ok!! I will see if I can get some pics of here eyes!

Yeah ok!! I will see if I can get some pics of here eyes!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey Cassie I sent the video to your email! The title is kay56649 miniature horse talk foal video. The sire was a cremello so he has blue eyes!

After the baby got all dry and everything, I noticed she has 4 white socks too!! But no face markings except for a dark/black nose!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

oh I can't wait to see the video


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 19, 2012)

Eagle said:


> oh I can't wait to see the video


The video will be posted by cassie since I don't know how to post them!! It is a video of her running around! She has a new habit and it's not a good one, she likes to back up to you and kick you. We have been stopping her, but we are still working on it!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2012)

I had a filly that would do that, it was so funny, she would kick and buck! She grew out of it thank goodness.


----------



## atotton (Apr 19, 2012)

Alright sounds good


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 19, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I had a filly that would do that, it was so funny, she would kick and buck! She grew out of it thank goodness.


She still faints if we pet her too long! She loves to run around and she also loves to bite your pants, and I know it's not a good idea but she is so cute!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 19, 2012)

Congratulations on your beautiful palomino filly! She's adorable! I had a 'fainter' foal several years ago. Scared the crap out of us before we found out what it was. It took him several weeks before he quit 'fainting.' He would do it if we restrained him in any manner.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok. She hasn't don it anymore instead she now tries to back up to you and kick you. It's not a good habit and we are trying to break it! Any ideas? Thank you for all of your complements!


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Kay sorry I didn't post earlier for you... crazy day yesterday, jsut uploading it now...





my foal Finn, used to back up and kick me, I would growl at him and walk away. he soon realised that he didn't get the love and attention he wanted if he did this. hasn't tried it on me in months


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2012)

ok it won't let me upload it from my work computer but when I go home for lunch I will upload then, sorry Kay.

she is lovely. lol I love her tippy ears hehe so cute...


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been shoving her butt away from me and saying "no" but not very loud. She is already getting better about it. Before he used to run up flip around kick and run away she thought it was a game. She will kick when I pet her on the butt so I run her but all over but her head is by me so she can't kick me and she is getting better. She even kicks her mom in the stomach and chest, then she will swish her tail and hit her with it and then she kicks her back. It's an ongoing game. Ha ha. So Cassie did you watch the video? I just love her personality and looks, she has such good confirmation and she has the big horse look but in a mini way. Ha ha


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been shoving her butt away from me and saying "no" but not very loud. She is already getting better about it. Before he used to run up flip around kick and run away she thought it was a game. She will kick when I pet her on the butt so I run her but all over but her head is by me so she can't kick me and she is getting better. She even kicks her mom in the stomach and chest, then she will swish her tail and hit her with it and then she kicks her back. It's an ongoing game. Ha ha. So Cassie did you watch the video? I just love her personality and looks, she has such good confirmation and she has the big horse look but in a mini way. Ha ha

Sorry I don't know why it posted twice!


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2012)

ok here is the video for you all of Kay's lovely little filly





http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j393/cassie_king1/?action=view&current=IMG_2342_x264.mp4

sorry have yet to have you tube which seems to work better then photo bucket for videos.

enjoy


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ha ha thanks!! I can't get the video to work! Is it just me or everybody? I might have to look at it from the computer but I wanted to make sure everyone could see it!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 19, 2012)

Video worked for me, so cute! I snuck a peek at snuggle bug Finn too! Thanks Cassie


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok I must have to view it from the computer! Ok as long as everyone else can see it! I am just excited to get some warm weather so I can get a video of her outside! If you saw her inside, you would tip over laughing!! She does laps!!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 19, 2012)

She is a doll and sassy to boot! She sure has some nice long legs on her!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 20, 2012)

She is a strong, happy, an healthy little girl! She loves to run! I am glad that she has long legs and they are super straight! After reading about deformities in minis I was so relieved to see her! I couldn't have wanted anything different!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh she's so cute - such a pretty little girl, no wonder you are so thrilled with her!!






How soon can you let this little one out? Is the weather suitable for her to have at least a couple of hours outside? She's a good strong little lady and needs to exercise those legs, not to mention her heart and lungs. Give her as much space as you can and she will use up some of her excess energy scampering around while Missy wanders about grazing. There is also the danger that if a mare is kept stabled for too long when she normally has plenty of ouside time, she will race around being so pleased to get out again, and this tires the poor baby out. Mares need to be kept quiet and relaxed and babies need to take plenty of exercise at their own rate. Also being free to run around outside will probably mean that your little one will be less inclind to play and kick at you or her Momma - incidently, it is perfectly natural for a lot of foals to be 'busy' kicking at everyone and everything during play, must admit that I never bother about it at this early age, and most grow out of it once they are getting plenty of outside playtime.

Anyway, we are all looking forward to seeing new pics of her outside and maybe another video, she is such a delight to watch!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, the only problem we have with putting her outside, is all we have at the moment for just the two is our sand filled roundpen and I think the foal might be able to get out! We are in the process of building them their own fence, so when we do, they will for sure be outside and inside during the night! I just love her, words just can't explain it!


----------



## cassie (Apr 20, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Video worked for me, so cute! I snuck a peek at snuggle bug Finn too! Thanks Cassie


glad the video worked for everyone





hehe your welcome Kara, he's a funny little man



love him so much!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 20, 2012)

cassie said:


> glad the video worked for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a filly! Ha ha!! It's ok!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 20, 2012)

kay56649 said:


> She's a filly! Ha ha!! It's ok!


Oh sorry I was confused, he is a boy! ha ha!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 20, 2012)

She can go out tomorrow, since my mom and I will be home all day! We might just put the donkeys in the barn and put them in them in mommas old pen to run around. The fencing is hog panels, so better for the baby since it would be impossible for her to get out, plus there is grass in there for mamma. The pen isn't very big its about 60x60ft, so the same as our roundpen, but we are going to get the fencing today to build their new fence!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 20, 2012)

It is fun to watch them outside for the first few times! Smokey is so fun to watch. He bounces and "flies" in the air. Its amazing! What joy these horses bring!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am excited to see her outside. The way she acts inside should make it even funnier!!! I will take some pictures and a video!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hopefully the weather stats nice though!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 21, 2012)

I might just have to name her lucifer the way she backs up to me and tries to kick me! Ha ha. I keep telling her no, and she is getting better but we still have some work to do! She was running at only 20 minutes old, so she is a strong little girl. She is so sweet, if you make kissing sounds, she will put her nose up and give you a kiss!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 21, 2012)

I brushed her for the first time today, and she loved it! I have been rubbing her ears and all over her body and picking up her feet, holding them, and tapping them. She is cominig along nicely, but we are still trying to get a halter for her. Once we do, we will be able to do alot more with her.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 21, 2012)

It sounds as though she is coming along beautifully Kay. She certainly is a little pistol, isn't she.

I noticed on your website, you are offering riding lessons on your mare, once the baby is weaned, for those 100 lbs or less. Do please, think twice about this. I think your nice mare is only 34/5", if I remember correctly. She should not have anyone of that weight on her back. I'm not much in favour, of anyone riding Minis really. There is so much more one can do with them.

Keep up the good work.

Lizzie


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ha ha yeah she is a little pistol! She runs around and bucks and plays. It has been so hard though trying to get her outside. The weather has been awful and cold. Today it is raining and snowing and windy and 32 degrees Fahrenheit. The little girl who trained her was 105lb. We aren't going to give many lessons on her maybe 3 a year because there aren't many kids in our town and the only ones who would take lessons on her would be under 40lb so I think she will be fine. She is 35" but I would ever give lessons on her to alot of kids and especially ones over 50lb.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2012)

Your horse your call, I personally would never give a lesson on a mini. My son (30lbs) will sit on one from the gate to the barn but that is it.

How about some new pics of the little pistol


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah our town is so small I doubt that we will give a single lesson on her but we will see what happens! I am out of town again so I will post more pics when I get home!


----------



## atotton (Apr 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see updated pictures of this cutie.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 23, 2012)

Until I get a halter for her what can I do for training? I have been picking up her feet and rubbing her all over, but I feel like I should be doing more!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2012)

I personally don't do much with my babies at this stage other than watch them and scratch them, I let them just be babies until they are about 4-5 months. So I am not much help sorry


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok!! Sounds good!! Do you recommend weaning them at 4-6 months old? We don't have enough space to seperate them and not let them see or hear each other! Could she just wean by herself?


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, finally we have decided on names for Missy and her foal!!!!! We renamed Jasmine to Missy thinking we would name the foal Magic, but she is way too girly for that name, so we changed it back to Jasmine and her foal's name is now Josie. We might adjust the spelling on Josie but you get the idea!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with Renee and Diane, there is no rush to get anything done apart from getting a little one to trust you. They are only young once and anyway at this very young age they will not remember much except for the fact that they like scratches and dislike restriction. LOL!!

I'm one of those strange folk who believes that the foal belongs to it's Momma and not to me. Our babies are not handled in anyway after their birth - if they come up to us in their stable while we are doing normal stable duties, we just sit still and let them investigate us. The same when they are out in the fields, we just stay still and let them approach when they are ready. After a few weeks they all start leaving their dam's sides and begin to explore their surroundings so we often go and just sit in the field and wait for them to find us. Before very long we are surrounded by curious little beings who then get scratches and chats. Another month and we are charged at by a crowd of babies all demanding attention, and we go walkies round the fields followed by a line of capering chips - a bit like the Pied Piper of Hamlin syndrome! LOL!! Worming is easy because they are happy to nibble at anything and feet get inspected and trimmed while we are giving scratches.

We dont even headcollar until after they are weaned (naughty us!!). But have never had a problem, they just accept the headcollar as another game that humans play and they happily lead straight off because they have always been encouraged to follow human beings around, no fuss, no panic, no trauma and easy all round for everyone! Told you I was 'strange' LOL!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ha ha!!!! We have been handling her alot but not with a halter or anything yet! I always pick up her feet when I am in the stall and I give her scratchins and love. She is so sweet, if you make a kissing sound, she will give you a kiss on your chin! I want to show her in our open shows in halter, maybe 4 and under lunge line, and in-hand trail! Once she is weaned I will start actual training, but for now it's all scratchins and love. When do you recommend getting their hooves cut for the first time?

I am going to start getting her used to the clippers so I can do her bridle path and wiskers, so that will be another next project for her.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 23, 2012)

Haha Anna, I can picture that story! All the little cuties following. Brings a smile to my face.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 23, 2012)

Should I let mama wean the baby herself? That would work best at our house but we can probably figure something out if that is not recommended!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 23, 2012)

I think the best thing for us is to do it naturally unless like you said they start losing weight and stuff. Jasmine and Josie went outside for the first time today!! I will post pics and if Cassie can take my video again and put it on, I have a video of her too!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 24, 2012)

Would it be safe to leave Jasmine and Josie outside while we are gone? I was thinking not, because of stray dogs or big birds. What do you think?


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 24, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Gone for how long -- and where would they be?


Just gone at all. Not for anything specific, just wondering. They would be in a hog panel fence. She cannot get out of it.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here are the pictures of her first day outside!! She ran around so much it was hilarious! Cassie, if you are out there, I can send you another video of her outside and can you post it? Just let me know!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes she is very dainty and the first thing I notice was her little trot it is so cute! Ha ha. Yeah we will be putting up another fence for them made of the same fencing cuz we ha to put the donkeys in the barn to let her run in the pen in the picture. When should they get their hooves cut after they are born?? Also when should they have their first shots?


----------



## atotton (Apr 24, 2012)

What a cute pair they are. She is such a cute girl.



I think by the pictures, her eyes are brown. She is a tall girl, I just love her coloring and build



.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes her eyes changed to brown now!! She is so cute though. In Minnesota we only give shots once a year in the spring! The vet will be out in a month to give Jasmine her shots!

Do you think she will stay smaller than her mamma? Her dad is 29" and her mom is 35"!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 25, 2012)

When should she get her hooves cut for the first time? 1 month or 1 week or 2 months......? I have no idea. Our farrier will be out within a month to do our 3 horses, 2 donkeys, and Jasmine! Should I have him do Josie's too? I have been working on picking up her feet, so we should test her new skills out! Ha ha!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 25, 2012)

ok I will have him do that when he comes to do the horses!! He is a very gentle farrier and loves our little mini, so he will be more than happy to check her over and do what's needed!! How many months do you recommend before shots for mom and baby? The vet is schedualed to come in a month to do Jasmine's shots, should we wait to do Josie's for a couple more months?


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 25, 2012)

Is Ozark Mountain a good place to get good fitting mini foal halters?


----------



## atotton (Apr 25, 2012)

That is where I get my foal halters and they work well for my foals.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok just wanted to make sure before I bought one!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah and that is what I was thinking!! Ozark

Mountains mini dial haters are $12 without shipping! I will look and get the cheaper one since we will never have another mini foal again unless we change our minds about breeding jasmine again!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for listing that site!!! The mini halters are $5 less, plus you can pick the color unlike Ozark mountain and the leads are $5 less also! And you can pick the halter!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 25, 2012)

I am just extatic about what I found there!! It's soooo cheap!! You don't know how grateful I am!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 25, 2012)

She still tries to kick you if you walk behind her anywhere whether its 1ft or 10ft away! I hold her and say no, and she seems to stop better than she did, but she won't stop kicking!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yep. The little stinker. Ha ha


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2012)

kay56649 said:


> Here are the pictures of her first day outside!! She ran around so much it was hilarious! Cassie, if you are out there, I can send you another video of her outside and can you post it? Just let me know!


oh Kay she is just the sweetest little baby! I am partial to the palomino's and she is just gorgeous!! Jasmine did such a great job cooking her






yeah sure send it through and I'll see what I can do... It will have to be when I go home for lunch, as I can't seem to load it up from my work computer but thats ok


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 26, 2012)

cassie said:


> oh Kay she is just the sweetest little baby! I am partial to the palomino's and she is just gorgeous!! Jasmine did such a great job cooking her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, everyday we count our blessings for a healthy beautiful foal!! I sent the video on over, so let me know if you got it! Thank you so much for doing this! Her white socks get more brilliant everyday! They are all the same height, so her socks match. Oh, I just love her!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

She is just adorable



I would continue to say a firm "NO" and then ignore her, if she doesn't stop you can teach her when she is a bit older. I usually wait until they are weaned to do any serious training as before it is all just a game to them.


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 26, 2012)

Eagle said:


> She is just adorable
> 
> 
> 
> I would continue to say a firm "NO" and then ignore her, if she doesn't stop you can teach her when she is a bit older. I usually wait until they are weaned to do any serious training as before it is all just a game to them.


Ok, she is getting better!! She got scours, but I treated it tonight and hopefully it will clear up!! I forgot about the worming, and we also didn't have any on hand because we have to get ours out of town. She went outside again today though and I will post some pics of that too!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is little Josie at 9 days old!! She LOVES to give kisses! Ha ha!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 26, 2012)

Isnt she a cutie!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 26, 2012)

LittleBittyBritches said:


> Isnt she a cutie!


There will be a video on there soon!! Cassie will be posting it, so watch for her!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is another picture of her giving kisses and also trying to kiss/bite my nose!! Good thing she doen't have barely any teeth yet!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 26, 2012)

sorry about the last pictures, here they are, but rotated so you can see them!!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 27, 2012)

I had an experienced mini breeder tell me to give her pepto bismal, so she got that, a bum wash, and vasaline, so hopefully she feels better soon!!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 27, 2012)

She loved being outside again today. She just put on a show and it's hilarious!


----------



## cassie (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll try to post the video tonight, before I head to youth group... sorry everyone, naughty Cassie!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ha ha it's ok!!!! I actually sent you two videos! One from 4 days go and one from yesterday!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 27, 2012)

She has a new game she likes to play outside!!! She runs as fast as she can up to the fence and puts on the brakes to stop a foot from it. She will run back and forth through the pasture and do this, it is the funniest thing! Also, if her momma gets in the way she turns on her little attitude and does a little trick! She is just a character!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/del+mars+magic+moon+buckeroo

Here is Josie's pedigree!! I mentioned earlier that buckeroo was her great great great grandpa, but I looked again and he is her great great grandpa!!!! He is also her great great great grandpa, because he is in her bloodlines TWICE!!!!!! She definetly has a good look to her, and hopefully she grows up to look more like the arab type miniature rather than the traditional mini!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 28, 2012)

Josie's scours is getting a little better. She had to have her temp taken today, but I was suprised to see that she was a little trooper! I was so proud of her. She also picked up all of her feet for me without a fight. She is progressing nicely and new pics are coming soon, and also hopefully a video!


----------



## kay56649 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you and yes I want to show her but it would only be in our open horse shows in town. I want to show her in 4-h buy we just have toget tr mini program started for next year! If I can't show her I wanna show Jasmine! Josie's cannon bone is 8 1/2 inches. How tall do you think she will get? I heard you can determine tat by measuring the cannon bone! Her dad was 29" and her mom is 35"!


----------



## kay56649 (May 1, 2012)

Pictures are here finally!!!! They will be on here in less than a minute!!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## kay56649 (May 1, 2012)

Here are some new pictures of Jasmine and Josie!!!!!


----------



## kay56649 (May 2, 2012)

Little Josie is so cute!!! She runs around with those little, long legs! She will hold her tail like an arabian, but she has no hair on her tail barely, so it just looks like a little stick with fur on it! Ha ha!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 2, 2012)

Oh so precious!


----------



## kay56649 (May 2, 2012)

We measured her cannon bone and did the math

8.5x4+2 and she willl probably be 34-36in. Her mom is 35" and her dad is 29" so we will see! She is sure growing fast though!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 2, 2012)

Your filly is just precious! Love her color too! And, yes, they are so much fun to watch.................doing their sliding stops before a fence! LOL


----------



## Eagle (May 2, 2012)

Kay those pics are amazing, she looks so fancy strutting her stuff




I love her feather duster tail too


----------



## kay56649 (May 2, 2012)

Ha ha thanks!! Yes everyone who comes to see her comments on her little tail and curly mane!


----------



## kay56649 (May 2, 2012)

palsminihorses said:


> Your filly is just precious! Love her color too! And, yes, they are so much fun to watch.................doing their sliding stops before a fence! LOL


Yep the sliding stops are Definetly one of the most funny things!


----------



## cassie (May 2, 2012)

ok finally here are one of the videos of Kays lovely little filly

sorry Kay it took me so long. I could only find the one video though, so i have posted that one for you.

http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j393/cassie_king1/?action=view&current=IMG_1682_x264.mp4


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

She is such a spunky happy girl


----------



## kay56649 (May 4, 2012)

There I'll another more recent video coming soon!! The one posted isn't very recent! Thank you for all of your comments. She is our little blessing and we are so grateful and we love her so much!! Her scours is gone now!


----------



## kay56649 (May 4, 2012)

Little Josie had her feet cut for the first time yesterday! We were so proud of her for being so good! It really helps that our farrier loves our mini donkeys and our mini horses! He is so gentle and loving towards them! Anyway, she was so well behaved and I will post a pic later of her, with her new little hatler on!


----------



## Eagle (May 4, 2012)

What a clever little girl


----------



## kay56649 (May 7, 2012)

Yes she is very clever! I have a video that is way better than the other one, but it at least gives you the idea of what she is like!



I will try to send the other video over to Cassie again! I ran the clippers by her for the first time, thinking she was gonna freak out, but she looked at it like it was something she had seen a million times! I could clip her feet, ears, nose, and anywhere I wanted to! I was so surprised and I think she will be like her mom when she grows up! I will try to post more pictures soon!


----------



## kay56649 (May 9, 2012)

Another video is coming!!!!!! Cassie will be posting it!! It is a more recent one than the last one that was posted, so keep updated!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

Good I can't wait





Kay could you change your title please as it makes it easier now that there are so many mares due.

Thanks


----------



## kay56649 (May 10, 2012)

I have been trying to change it ever since Josie was born but I can't figure out how to do it! How do you do it?


----------



## Eagle (May 10, 2012)

go to your first post and click on edit post and then "full editor" there you can change it


----------



## kay56649 (May 10, 2012)

I tried the full editor thing and I couldn't find it anywhere! I went to my first post and clicked on edit, by the quote button and I couldn't find it there! Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## cassie (May 11, 2012)

Hi Kay, I will do the video tonight hopefully for you





Its really hard to explain how to change the heading... but here are some pics to help you





1. Go to the first page of your thread and hit edit.




2. go to bottom of typing screen and hit use full editor




3. Go to the top, into topic Title




4.Backspace what you have written previously and start typing in what you want to write.




5. Go to the bottom of the typing screen and hit sbumit modified post




6. your thread name should now be changed in the main screen








Hope that helps Kay, and you can work it out  Its great once you know how to do it



but it took me ages to figure out good luck!


----------



## cassie (May 11, 2012)

sorry they are little pics if you click on them they will get bigger lame computers



lol


----------



## cassie (May 11, 2012)

ok as promised here is the video




its a little dark... but you should be able to still see everything





http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j393/cassie_king1/?action=view&current=IMG_0522_x264.mp4


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 11, 2012)

She is just precious! Thanks Cassie for showing that! It is very confusing on how to change it, and you made it simple!


----------



## kay56649 (May 22, 2012)

Sorry I haven't changed it yet!! I will try again!


----------



## kay56649 (May 22, 2012)

Yay!!!! I did it!!!! I had to get on a regular pc to do it! I have been posting from my phone and It wouldn't let me edit my thread! I keep meaning to post pictures but I have been so busy, so I might be able to do it tonight! I think I might have another video too!


----------



## kay56649 (May 23, 2012)

HELP!!!! Josie has been rubbing her sides EXTENSIVLY on our fence and now she has a huge sore on her shoulder that is about 2 1/2- 3inches in diameter!!!!!! It is big and she won't stop rubbing!! It has been pretty warm, so a blanket is kind of warm for her to wear! She now has smaller sores on her other shoulder and she has one started on her forehead!!! What can I do???? I will try to post pictures of her sores!


----------



## Eagle (May 23, 2012)

Yes pics would help, do you have a lot of flies?

Is Jasmine rubbing too?


----------



## kay56649 (May 24, 2012)

Well I will have to go take some recent pictures, since her sores have grown! Jasmine only rubs on her mane, but she has always done that. We have a few bugs, but I don't know why she would rub such a big sore! She does have a big fluffy foal coat, but she is rubbing her shoulder almost raw!!! I have a picture of her from a couple of weeks ago, but I will take some new ones and post them! Is there anything we can put on her or on the fence to stop her from rubbing?


----------



## kay56649 (May 24, 2012)

Here is the picture!

She set up her feet like this herself! We didn't even notice it until we looked at the picture!! Ha ha!


----------



## kay56649 (May 25, 2012)

This picture I posted was of her good side, but she made sores on this side now too!!



I will post pictures of this side with the sores and the other side has the sore that is about 2 1/2-3in in diameter! It is awful and she won't stop irritaing it now! It just keeps growing! She has been in her stall now for the past two days because of awful weather and she irritates it in the barn too, not just in the pasture!


----------



## Eagle (May 25, 2012)

I agree with Diane, it is a lovely photo but we can't see her sore so can't help. Can you post a close up?


----------



## kay56649 (May 28, 2012)

I have close ups of the sore coming in a few minutes!! Sorry for the wait again!


----------



## kay56649 (May 28, 2012)

If I ever sold this filly (which I'm not) how much would she be worth, since she is a filly, from the buckeroo and komoko lines, and her color?


----------



## kay56649 (May 28, 2012)

Here are all of the pictures of her sores!!


----------



## kay56649 (May 28, 2012)

Here are just some updated pictures of Josie!! She loves playing with her ball and she just discovered her little run-in shed! Ha ha! She is just a joy to have around!


----------



## kay56649 (May 28, 2012)

Her nose is really turning black! She was born all one color and now her nose is really turning black, along with around her eyes as you can see in the picture where she is in the run-in shed! That is the most recent picture, and you can really see it!


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2012)

I don't like the look of that sore patch, it could be lice but I would get the vet to take a look if I was you. As to here value I will leave that to the American ladies as prices are different here in Europe


----------



## MeganH (May 28, 2012)

I would want a vet to look at that too. It looks swollen (from the pics) and like it needs to be treated.. maybe even drained if there is an infection under the skin. I wouldn't wait long to get someone out there either. Has it grown since you noticed it?


----------



## kay56649 (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, it isn't an open sore but it does get swollen and she has about 4-5 other smaller patches like it around her body! She runs her sides on our fence and this is what happened. We have been putting vetricine and bag balm on it everyday but it doesn't seem to be healing very quick


----------



## kay56649 (May 29, 2012)

Is there anything I can do to prevent her from rubbing her sides on our fence and on objects in her stall? I can put a blanket on her, but it gets full of hay and other stuff from being outside, plus it is getting warm here.


----------



## kay56649 (May 29, 2012)

Her coat is about 1-2 inches thick and I will get some of that cream and try it! Our dog chews on his toes and between his pads also, so I should try it on him too!! Thanks for the advice! Can u clip them with a regular clipper you would use to clip big horses bridle paths and whiskers? That us the only clipper I have!


----------



## cassie (May 29, 2012)

Hi Kay, Josie is looking lovely besides those awful little sores, poor bubba girl.

I agree with the others the vet needs to look at that asap! considering its itchy, I would think lice or some form of infection... and she might need some antibiotics to settle it down, I think once the infection (or whatever it is) is healed you won't have a problem with the itching, the cream that Diane suggested will help for a little while... maybe something with an anaesthetic agent in it will help as well, but all of these should just be temporary until the vet comes... (cortisone is quite a dangerous drug, and if given for long amounts of time can greatly affect the skin and even organs in her body) so please be careful when using it Kay, and the same with your dog, we have a thing over here called Neocorte. which is pretty much what Diane has suggested. not sure if you can get it over there...

she is looking good otherwise




can't wait to see how she grows up



just lovely!!

with clipping, its hard to know, what sort of clippers are they? its best to wash her before you clip her so the blades don't blunten as much, as a dirty coat will blunt blades really fast! good luck with everything, please let us know how you go with the vets


----------



## kay56649 (May 29, 2012)

Should I just brush her really good? I will try the cream for a little bit. We rescued a goat one time and it had fleas but you could see them very plainly but are they sometimes not visible? What would be a good way to bathe her? Her sore isn't open but could it still get infected? I will get my clippers out and we have spray for them! When I clip her do I just shave her down all the way or do I leave like 1/2inch? If you did that it would be very uneven wouldn't it? I need tips on clipping!! Ha ha


----------



## kay56649 (May 29, 2012)

We put cordisone cream on our dogs tummy since he is allergic to grass and he is a mini dachshund (wiener dog)! Ha ha.


----------



## kay56649 (May 30, 2012)

Around her eyes and on her hole muzzle, it's turning black!! They are getting blacker and blacker everyday!!


----------



## kay56649 (Jun 8, 2012)

Josie is turining black around her muzzle, eyes, and her chest is starting to turn a little black!!! Do you think she will turn black with a white mane and tail or is it just a phase?? I was kind of hoping she stayed a palomino!! She carries the creme gene so what could she possibly be??

She finally stopped rubbing her sides and she has some hair growing back now! The hair that is growing back is also black with a few palomino hairs in it!!


----------



## cassie (Jun 10, 2012)

can we see some new pictures please Kay? its hard to tell...


----------



## kay56649 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, well I am going to clip her today and we will find out what is under that foal coat! Here are some pictures I took yesterday!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 10, 2012)

Good luck with the clipping, but dont expect her to show you the colour that she will end up with! A clipped coat never shows a horse's true colour. With a foal you may have to wait until next Spring as she loses her winter woollies and develops her first true coat.


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2012)

great pic and advice Diane, I agree, kay I see a beautiful Pally filly there, I'm still waiting for my 8 month old Finn to show me what colour he is truly, I'm guessing dark bay with him but he has so many colours in his coat its so hard to know... I reckon foals do that just to keep you on your toes and make sure your giving them enough attention LOL

my mare Penny is another example of the black based chestnut/ pally's like Diane has explained so well, here is a picture of her, from last summer, I love her black eyeliner and muzzle, and I think Josie will be the same, just lighter








hope that helps,


----------



## chandab (Jun 11, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> This is what they call a "black skin" palomino -- so you can see the influence of the black skin. The coat can be flecked with black, or show black hairs in the mane or tail, and the muzzle can be black. They are still "palominos".


The color is shown in this pictures looks very much like my silver bay dun mini mare, Tana (can't see legs in the horse above, so I won't rule out silver bay).

Here's Tana:




[Her nose looks pink cause she has appy characteristics.]




I need to get new pictures that show better just how dark her coat is. Soon, as I need to add some to the foaling page.


----------



## Eagle (Jun 11, 2012)

Diane he is beautiful, I used to have a Haflinger stallion that had dark skin, all Haflingers are Palomino even the darker ones like mine.


----------



## cassie (Jun 11, 2012)

wow Renee, that boy is stunning! I've always loved haflingers and he is a stud muffin!!


----------



## kay56649 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry I haven't been on for a while but Josie's legs and belly are very dark but she has like a white stripe on her back but is still like a palomino with a white mane and tail!! She is turning but we have no clue what she will end up!! I will post pics soon!! I have been so busy it's been crazy!! She is coming along very nice with her leading and showmanship! Her mom jasmine just finished her driving training and you can see her pulling under dreamindelmar on YouTube! Thanks for all of the pics!!


----------



## cassie (Aug 10, 2012)

hard to tell without seeing pics. sounds like she is a nice dark golden pally to me... but I don't know much about palominos... so glad she is going so well for you



well done!


----------

